# Proxy in Dorm



## Muxaraya (Oct 29, 2011)

Hello everybody, I'm new here and I really need help

I'm a Macbook Pro user 
I live in dorms 
everything was great at the beginning 
but then The Proxy ruiend my whole happy life
Youtube, FB, Twitter, Hotmail, Gmail's page and so many other websites are not accessible anymore. and I really need them .. I tried to use some websites and apps such as Tor, Hot spot shield but no use.

More important that my Mac's apps don't work anymore
Mail, iChat, app-store, Torrent!, MSN (Microsoft MSN nor aMSN)

Note: windows users can easily enter social websites, MSN, Hotmail and Gmail unlike me.. 

can anybody help me please ? :"(


----------



## MisterMe (Oct 29, 2011)

Muxaraya said:


> ...
> but then The Proxy ruiend my whole happy life
> ...


That is all very sad. I wish that there were something that I could do. I am certain that everyone else here feels the same way. Unfortunately, you have given zero (0) information about your proxy server or why you need a proxy server. Without information to go on, there is nothing anyone here can do to help you.


----------



## Muxaraya (Oct 29, 2011)

Proxy host : 172.27.0.1
port : 3128


----------



## Muxaraya (Oct 29, 2011)

I have a limited knowledge about proxies
tell me what do you need to know about it ?
I will get the informations

I appreciate your help


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Oct 29, 2011)

Were you specifically told by someone that manages the network that you need to use a proxy server? If so, have you informed them of the problems you're encountering?


----------



## Muxaraya (Oct 29, 2011)

one day nobody was able to access anything through the network 
so we've been told that we need the proxy from now on 

I already did that, but unfortunately nobody gave me an answer

So, I'm looking for the solution myself and decided to ask Mac users.. perhaps they know something can help


----------



## MisterMe (Oct 29, 2011)

Muxaraya said:


> one day nobody was able to access anything through the network
> so we've been told that we need the proxy from now on
> 
> I already did that, but unfortunately nobody gave me an answer
> ...


You have still given little relevant information about your proxy server:

What authority does the person who told you to use a proxy server have? Is he with your university's IT staff, is he another student, or is he someone who has no connection to the university?
MacOS X supports separate proxy server access to FTP, Web (HTTP), Secure Web (HTTPS), Streaming (RTSP), SOCKS, and Gopher. It supports Automatic Proxy Configuration. It supports proxy configuration via remote or local proxy configuration file or via a remote or local PAC file. *Firefox* allows you to either use your system proxy settings or to override them with an alternate set of proxy servers. What exactly is that single IP address supposed to do?
Why has the university not sent out a document and/or setup a webpage that tells you which proxy servers to use and how to use them?


----------



## icemanjc (Oct 30, 2011)

I feel like no university would make someone use a proxy, 3/4 of the campus would not even know how to use it! Let alone, using a Czech proxy.


----------



## Satcomer (Oct 30, 2011)

In OS X and proxy (you never listed your version of OS X) just open System Preferences->Network, Advanced.  So do these steps:

1. Open System Preferences->Network and at the top of the Network pane use the 'Location drop-down to make a new custom named  Location (calling it whatever you like). After the new Location is made click on the 'apply' button to save your new Location.

2. While still in System Preferences->Network, Advanced just click on the 'Proxies' tab and fill in  the Proxy information your RA gives you. Then after you finished putting in your Information go back to main System Preferences->Network and see if you can connect now.


----------

